# Animierte Wallpaper...

## jonny_mc_conny

hab hier gerade ne seite entdeckt: http://www.deans3d.com/

diese stellt animierte wallpaper, also wallpaper die sich bewegen...

leider nur für windoof...

weiß jemand obs sowas auch für linux, im speziellen im gentoo, also im portage gibt?

n thx im vorraus

----------

## timonator

also enlightenment (17, weiss nicht ob 16 es auch kann) kann animierte wallpapers benutzen (tut es auch)

die muss man sich aber selber basteln aus png's, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...

----------

## SkaaliaN

kann ich aber von abraten..die dingaz sind die reinsten speicherfresser..

----------

## Dellerium

Naja.. bei einem Speicherausbau von >1GB dürfte das vermutlich auch egal sein  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 :Wink:  jeder byte ist wichtig...   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ro

guck dir mal xdesktopwaves an

----------

## thrashed

 *Dellerium wrote:*   

> Naja.. bei einem Speicherausbau von >1GB dürfte das vermutlich auch egal sein 

 

640K of memory should be enough for anybody  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrsteven

Es gibt hier im Forum auch eine Anleitung, wie man xscreensaver als Hintergrund nutzen kann. Im Wiki gibt es auch was dazu:

 :Arrow:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Screensaver_in_Background

----------

## DerMojo

Du kannst auch mplayer auf den Desktop legen:

```
mplayer -rootwin file.avi
```

----------

## mufftimuff

Hi,

ich habe das selbe Problem, wie der User im oben genannten Thread. Bei mir dauert es auch ca. 30 sec. bis xscreensaver startet. Warum ?

Zur Hilfe:

ATI Mobility Radeon 9600

xscreensaver-4.22

kernel 2.6.7

ati-drivers-8.14.13

Danke

----------

## Mr_Maniac

xfishtank gäbe es da z.B...

Und xearth, xsnow...

Das sind so "animierte Wallpaper"...

----------

## nic0000

 *thrashed wrote:*   

> 640K of memory should be enough for anybody 

 

Kommt mir bekannt vor.

Wer war das noch mal? Bill Gates?

----------

## Hilefoks

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

> Du kannst auch mplayer auf den Desktop legen:
> 
> ```
> mplayer -rootwin file.avi
> ```
> ...

 

Nettes Feature! 

Kann mir einer sagen wo es in KDE die Option gibt das KDE das rootwindow nicht überlagert? Ich meine diese Option gab es mal (in KDE 2?). 

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## bladus

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *thrashed wrote:*   640K of memory should be enough for anybody  
> 
> Kommt mir bekannt vor.
> 
> Wer war das noch mal? Bill Gates?

 

Angeblich soll er das gesagt haben, auch wenn er es selber in einem Interview mal bestritten hat.

----------

## mrsteven

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Kann mir einer sagen wo es in KDE die Option gibt das KDE das rootwindow nicht überlagert? Ich meine diese Option gab es mal (in KDE 2?). 

 

Rechtsklick auf den Desktop -> Arbeitsfläche einrichten -> Verhalten -> Programme auf Arbeitsfläche unterstützen ankreuzen

----------

## Hilefoks

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Rechtsklick auf den Desktop -> Arbeitsfläche einrichten -> Verhalten -> Programme auf Arbeitsfläche unterstützen ankreuzen

 

Danke, aber leider reicht das wohl nicht. Ich sehe immer noch die normale blaue Hintergrundfarbe des Desktops und höre den mplayer nur.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## gentop

Ist evtl. xsetroot das, was du suchst? Habs leider noch nicht selbst ausprobiert...

//gentop

----------

## SkaaliaN

weiss von euch jmd. wie man den irc-chat von gentoo transparent in den hintergrund setzen kann!?welches prog unterstützt das!?

----------

